# Pedal solo around the world in 124 days? Yes, SHE did...



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Averaging 145 mi/233 km per day!

From Marin Museum of Bicycling in Fairfax:
Join Jenny Graham 7pm Thursday August 1 for our Speaker Series #26 event.

Jenny just earned a Guinness World Record for pedaling 18,000mi solo, self supported around our planet.

An evening with Jenny Graham
We’ve got a special summer Speaker Series event coming up: an evening with Scottish endurance cyclist Jenny Graham. Jenny will share a great story of major endurance– her trip around the globe by bike, unsupported and totally on her own. Jenny rode so fast, she broke the previous women’s record by 20 days! She set off from Berlin’s Brandenburg Gate on June 16, 2018 and returned to that point on October 18 having traveled across Europe, Asia, Oceania and North America and pedaled 18,000 miles.
Jenny, 37, came to endurance cycling relatively late, but a lifetime teaching others in outdoor environments prepared her well for the resilience, self-reliance and physical hardship that major cycling challenges entail. In 2015 she raced The Highland Trail 550 for the first time, and realized that life would never be the same again. She spent the next three years developing her considerable aptitude in long-distance self-supported bike racing. Then she found herself asking the question: “Yeah, but I wonder how far I could actually go…” Well, she found out. And her story checked out too: Guinness World Records confirmed her ride as record-breaking in June 2019.
Jenny hails from the Scottish Highlands and will be in California for just a few days, so we’re grateful for her plan to visit Fairfax and present this illustrated talk and Q&A at the museum. We are looking forward to meeting her and hope you can join us! Tell your friends too! That’s Thursday August 1; showtime is 7PM. As always we’ll have refreshments available with local beers, wine and snacks available by donation.
Tickets can be purchased in advance below. Advance tickets are also available at the Marin Museum of Bicycling (open 11-5 Thursdays-Sundays), and a limited number will be available at the door the evening of the event unless it’s sold out. Advance purchase is recommended. All proceeds benefit the Marin Museum of Bicycling. Not a member yet? Joining or renewing is easy: click here. We hope to see you Thursday evening, August 1st for An evening with Jenny Graham!
Doors open at 6:15 PM; show starts at 7:00 PM. Seating is limited, and advance tickets do not reserve seats, so please arrive early to get your seat and to enjoy museum displays. Bring your tickets (paper or e-confirmation) for faster check-in. Refreshments will be available starting at 6:15.

https://mmbhof.org/shop/event-tickets/jenny-graham-august-1st-7pm/


----------

